# Buying points worthwhile?



## guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Under the new system that kicks in the 24th, will it be cost effective to buy points in addition to earning them with the CC??


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2016)

We won't know until the new AGR starts.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 9, 2016)

From what I have heard, buying Points will cost about the same as simply paying with a Points/Cash combination.


----------



## BCL (Jan 9, 2016)

I looked up the current cost for me to buy 10,000 points - $377. According to the points estimator, I would need a little over 13,000 points to book $377 worth of travel.

I suspect that they're going to revamp the points buying scheme to match the cash value of points.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that AGR points were "re-valued" last spring ahead of any announcement of a new/revised AGR program.

The purchase cost of points went from $0.275 to the current $0.0377 per point (before bonus). They did increase the annual purchase maximum from 10,000 to 15,000.

This event created a lot of discussion here on AU and Flyer Talk about whether it was still worthwhile buying points every year.

When this point re-valuation occurred, most of us had no knowledge of a revised AGR program which will take effect in a couple of weeks.


----------



## guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

Since it's all changing so soon, and the purchase limit is based on calendar year - there should be plenty of time to evaluate and then buy or not.


----------

